# Oxyothespis dumonti adult female (North African Grass Mantis)



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

Baby pics here:

http://mantidforum.n...showtopic=23783


----------



## gripen (Jan 27, 2012)

Come now mantids don't moult that fast... Where did you get her?


----------



## azn567 (Jan 27, 2012)

It is a fairly small species though, who knew they could mature within a month


----------



## gripen (Jan 27, 2012)

I see


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

gripen said:


> Come now mantids don't moult that fast... Where did you get her?


I accidentally discovered they mature really fast in the microwave on defrost. Don't try is though because some species explode. :mellow:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 27, 2012)

Na ah! The adult female was part of a trade! I saw that on your other post. The one about the Oxyothespis dumonti (North Afican Mantis)  &lt;_&lt; 

Wish I posted this sooner. By now many mantids have lost their lives in the microwave


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Na ah! The adult female was part of a trade! I saw that on your other post. The one about the Oxyothespis dumonti (North Afican Mantis)  &lt;_&lt;
> 
> Wish I posted this sooner. By now many mantids have lost their lives in the microwave


OK, you're right. The microwave trick only works for ooths. 4 reelz, yall. :shifty: :no:


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 27, 2012)

Lol I was like what the heck... They grow quickly, but c'mon. I'm trying to decide if I need someone to send me a lady or if it's better for me to just send someone else males as needed.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 27, 2012)

Cricket time...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 28, 2012)

Your photo's look better than ever! Is that the same one(species) you put in the calender?


----------



## Precarious (Jan 28, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Your photo's look better than ever! Is that the same one(species) you put in the calender?


Thanks! This new lens really makes a difference.

No, that was Humbertiella ceylonica (Indian Bark Mantis) in the calender. Another species with a really interesting face.


----------



## Idolofreak (Jan 28, 2012)

Nice looking mantis(The Oxyothespis)! Not that the Humbertiella isn't pretty. :tt1: I agree with Nick, your pics do look better with the new lens!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 28, 2012)

Do we know how long the males' wings get?


----------



## gripen (Jan 28, 2012)

i think they resemble the males of thesprotia graminis.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hmmm. These are harder to sex than I thought. There's that extra something or other on the end.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 28, 2012)

gripen said:


> i think they resemble the males of thesprotia graminis.


Do they have pointy eyes too? I've never seen any photos of their face.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 28, 2012)

No, I think they're more round on graminis.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 29, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> No, I think they're more round on graminis.


That's what I thought. Must have just meant in body shape.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 29, 2012)

Ya. The very slender body and thin raptorial arms.


----------



## Chivalry (Jan 29, 2012)

What a funny little monkey nose she has.


----------



## Precarious (Jan 29, 2012)

Chivalry said:


> What a funny little monkey nose she has.


Ha-ha! I noticed that too. The dark spots look like chimp nostrils.


----------



## gripen (Jan 29, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Ya. The very slender body and thin raptorial arms.


thats what i meant.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 1, 2012)

Caught her laying an ooth today! Different than other species. They really arch the abdomen. Just caught the end of the process in the stanky images below (taken through deli cup). Then I noticed a second ooth in there! I've only had her for 5 days and she's already laid 2 ooths. :blink: We'll have to wait and see if they are fertile.


----------



## agent A (Feb 1, 2012)

Coolio!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 1, 2012)

Great!


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 1, 2012)

Weeird. I was hoping you got a quick photo. I guess time will tell if she's mated.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 1, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> Weeird. I was hoping you got a quick photo. I guess time will tell if she's mated.


I'll try to rig up an enclosure that will allow me to get better pics and maybe video. It was cool to see.


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 2, 2012)

Precarious said:


> I'll try to rig up an enclosure that will allow me to get better pics and maybe video. It was cool to see.


Do you have a light box?

I have a 24'' one and you can cover the sides with craft paper of whatever color you want.

Mine came with 4 backdrop colors with velcro edges to attach to the back of the box.

It was faily cheap too.

R U "breaking in" your new MP-E ?


----------



## Precarious (Feb 2, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> Do you have a light box?
> 
> I have a 24'' one and you can cover the sides with craft paper of whatever color you want.
> 
> ...


No light box. It's not like I could keep her in there for any length of time anyway. And I couldn't move her once she starts laying without inturupting the process. I'll figure something out.

Been using the MP-E every day. Still using the 100mm every day too.


----------



## Psychobunny (Feb 2, 2012)

Oh, I see what you mean!!! you cant move her. Is she in a 12'' net cube?


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

Probably not. They're smaller than they look.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 2, 2012)

Psychobunny said:


> Oh, I see what you mean!!! you cant move her. Is she in a 12'' net cube?


No, she's way too small to justify that. I have her in a 32 oz. deli cup. If she were laying them on the lid I could easily get her out without disturbing her but she goes down into the sticks I have in the cup. I'll design a new enclosure that will work better for getting video.


----------



## twolfe (Feb 2, 2012)

Great images. Looks like you're getting great results with your new lens.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 2, 2012)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Great images. Looks like you're getting great results with your new lens.


Yeah, it was worth the money. I'm glad you talked me into the 100mm first to get my bearings though. I now have no doubt that the quality of the MP-E is far superior for anything past 1:1.


----------



## bobericc (Feb 2, 2012)

Oxy ooths! Great news

Hey meagan what's funny is I believe you gave me 4 females and one male,

All going strong still

When they finish it looks, like theres a trade in order


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ha of course I would do that.. I'm toying with the idea of just sending you these. h34r:


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 7, 2012)

haha It never fails... This is how bad I am at sexing. I thought I had all males left after bobericc took 5 of them. Today I have a female adult. facepalm.

So hatched on Christmas and adult on February 7th- that was quick.


----------



## Precarious (Feb 7, 2012)

meaganelise9 said:


> haha It never fails... This is how bad I am at sexing. I thought I had all males left after bobericc took 5 of them. Today I have a female adult. facepalm.
> 
> So hatched on Christmas and adult on February 7th- that was quick.


 :lol: 

Wow, that is fast.


----------



## Colorcham427 (Feb 7, 2012)

I like these guys a lot I have some L2s running around. They seem to prefer new born grey isopods over d Mel.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Feb 7, 2012)

Good to know. I never have used those. Aren't they technically crustaceans?


----------



## CoolMantid (Feb 7, 2012)

Yes they are. Well there ancestors were.


----------

